

Twitter pulls the plug on Summize.com domain - fromedome
http://www.businessinsider.com/twitter-pulls-the-plug-on-summizecom-domain-2010-5

======
byoung2
Why wouldn't they keep the domain and just forward it indefinitely to
search.twitter.com? A renewal for 10 more years would only be $80...far less
than the $15 million they paid for the company.

